# Jacks and snaps....3-29-13!



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

View attachment 75975




View attachment 75975


Myself and SNATCH IT made a day of it today. We met up at my house at 5 am and rolled out. Made a stop to get some live bait and then south! ! We dropped baits and BAM....ARS!! Pretty much the story all day! Finally got on some good keeper jacks! We did catch a nice scamp an some short triggers. Good lord it was nice to be on the water today with a great brother (friend)!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats on the jacks!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice job! Those are some nice Ajs


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Those are some good lookin fish. Not to mention the water in the background. Good job!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! It was unreal on the water today!! Somewhere around 1 or so we were 23+ miles offshore and the wind switched around from the north to the SSE and man did it push In some BEAUTIFUL water!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job guys! sure was a beautiful day...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

No doubt Mike!! Hope all is well with you guys!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow is all i can say!!! It was awesome! Don't forget about the porgies and black snapper!!! Thanks hand it was a great way to start 2013!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Snatch it said:


> Wow is all i can say!!! It was awesome! Don't forget about the porgies and black snapper!!! Thanks hand it was a great way to start 2013!!!


Porgies.....You call them bait!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeper!!! Big snap bait!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty Fish guy's. It was pretty out there today.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

dat-a-boy daniel.........catch em up...save me some.... :thumbsup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice AJ's ! I guess you guys must not have had any problem catching that live bait ?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jcasey said:


> Nice AJ's ! I guess you guys must not have had any problem catching that live bait ?


No sir! Just like you and I discussed over pm's! I apologize for not giving you a heads up like I said I would. Thanks again.


----------

